# نموذج البرنامج الزمنى للمستشفى السعودى الألمانى فى القاهرة



## محمود حازم عياد (22 يناير 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء 
الى كل من لة أهتمام بمشاريع أنشاء المستشفيات اليكم نموذج لبرنامج زمنى لمستشفى السعودى الألمانى فى القاهرة ولدى جميع ملفات هذا المشروع ورسوماتة وقائمة الكميات والمواصفات الفنية لجميع الأعمال والبرامج الزمنية للمشروع وأريد طرحها فى الملتقى مباشرة" دون اللجوء الى أى مواقع أخرى لأنى حاولت فى عدة مواقع فلم يستكمل التحميل ولا أعرف السبب

أرجو أن تنال مشاركتى الأعجاب ولدى المزيد من هذة المشاريع أن شاء اللة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1200991359.rar

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالفعل الرابط لا يعمل وارجوك رجاء حر من اخيك الاصغر ان جاز لى اعتبار ذلك ان تزودنا بهذه المشاريع باسرع ما يمكن


----------



## تامرالمصرى (22 يناير 2008)

على فكرة اخيرا الملف فتح معايا بس ده نسخة pdf يا ريت لو ممكن نسخة البرنامج نفسه soft تبقى الاستفادة اكبر
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hitman1988 (22 يناير 2008)

الف الف الف شكر علي الملف الرائع ده رغم انني طالب لكنني استفدت كثيرا منه لاني كان عندي رغبه كبيره اعرف ال premivera بيشتغل ازاي او الميكانزم بتاعه عباره عن ايه والف شكر مره تانيه


----------



## koko mata (23 يناير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> على فكرة اخيرا الملف فتح معايا بس ده نسخة pdf يا ريت لو ممكن نسخة البرنامج نفسه soft تبقى الاستفادة اكبر
> شكرا جزيلا



أضم صوتى مع الأخ تامر 

لو تكرمت يا أخ محمود حازم رفع نسخة البرنامج نفسه soft :76:


----------



## abdul (23 يناير 2008)

اكثر من ممتاز , وبارك لله فيك


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 يناير 2008)

أستاذنا الفاضل مهندس / محمود حازم عياد
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصل الخبرات و تأصيلها فى زمن إتسم فيه كل شئ بالسرعة و الميكنة 
أشكر لك هذا المجهود و أرجو من حضرتك تكملة هذه المشاركة الممتازة مثل المعهود عنك 
فهل ممكن طرح النسخة من البرنامج الزمنى ذات الأمتداد P3 
و هل ممكن نبذة مختصرة عن المشروع و طبيعة الـــ Scope


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 يناير 2008)

تحت أمر الزعيم سأرفق لكم نسخة من البرنامج للمستشفى مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أن ملفات بنود الأعمال والمواصفات و الرسومات كاملة حجمها 270 ميجا وحاولت أن أقوم بالتحميل بعد تجزئة الملفات سواء على 2shared أو 4shared وحتى rapidshare لم يكتمل التحميل وأتمنى أن أستطيع التحميل على الملتقى مباشرة" ----- اليكم رابط البرنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1201085409.rar


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 يناير 2008)

ما أمر عليك ظالم أبدا يا أستاذى الفاضل
شكرا لك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا على استجابتك لطلبنا غير انه بعد فتح البرنامج توجد بعض الاستفسارات
1- schedule لا يمكن فتحه
2- المشروع بدون اى موارد وكنا نتعشم فى مشروع متكامل موارد وتكلفة
3- المشروع بدون اى flter h, Global change وكنا نتمنى الاستفاده من خبرة حضرتك فى هذا الموضوع
فى النهايه لك جزيل الشكر على ما قدمت لكن عطاؤك المتزايد يجعلنا طامعين فى المزيد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 يناير 2008)

عادة" لا يتم تسليم أى نسخ لبرنامج علية أى resource وهو مجرد baseline وهذة النسخة حصلت عليها من أصدقائى ومعها جميع المستندات من رسومات وكميات أعتذر عن عدم وجود نسخة لدى عليها الموارد وحتى البرامج التى قام بطرحها زملاء لى فى الملتقى قبل ذلك كلها بدون موارد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 يناير 2008)

لا يوجد ابدا ما يدعو للاعتذار فانا كما قلت كنت طامعا فى المزيد وطمعى هذا لايعنى انه كان من الواجب تنزيل البرنامج كاملا فلك من عظيم الامتنان ونسال اله الواحد الديان ان يسكنك خبر الجنان 
فى الحقيقة انا اللذى اعتذر عن طلبى ربما لجهلى او لطمعى لك واعتذر مرة اخرى عن مداخلتى جعلتك تعتذر ارجوك قبول اعتذارى اخيك الاصغر 
تامر على (تامر المصرى)


----------



## the poor to god (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بيكفى ما قدمت


----------



## mustafasas (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود البرنامج و هو بنسخة ال pdf فقط يمكن الاستفادة منه فلك الشكر و لك الشكر مرة اخري علي الاستجابة و تنزيل ملف البريمافيرا 
جزء الطمع:
لو ممكن جداول الكميات و مستندات المشروع و برامج تاني زي دي تكون لمنشأت غير تقليدية زي ما حضرتك قولت في اول مشاركة لو متاحة نكون شاكرين جدا


----------



## gadag (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لتعبك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

* جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمت
*​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الهدية الغالية 
ودائما فى المقدمة ياباشمهندس محمود ان شاء الله بصالح اعمالك ودايما تفيد كل من يريد التقدم فى مجال ادارة المشروعات 
من رؤية المتواضعة ملف pdf كافى للتعلم من خلال روية صانع هذا البرنامج 

شكرا جزيلا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فى مجهودك وشكرا


----------



## mezohazoma (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## boushy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

* الف شكر علي الملف الرائع *


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندسة 2008 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​ 
شكراً لسيادتكم على الموضوع الرائع
وكان لي استفسار اذا كان ممكن حضرتك تزودنا بقائمة رسومات ومستندات المشروع Drawings &documents list التي من المفروض ان يستلمها المالك والمقاول من المكتب الاستشاري المصمم للمشروع عند طرح الأعمال على المقاولين كمناقصة

وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## molateam2 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الملف انا طليت على الـ pdf نظرة سريعة المسار الحرج متقطع وده مش منطقي مفروض يكون خط متصل ولا كيف بقا بمسار
لو عكست المستوى الثاني والثالث في الـ wbs المتابعة للمشروع حتبقا اسهل (دا من وجهة نظري)
ال wbs لو ظهرت فيها الملخص عشان يظهر كم مدة مجموعة العمل وكم التكلفة بيكون اوضح
ااسف على الاطاله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## mohamedsayed2006 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الله المستعان


----------



## تامر شهير (5 أكتوبر 2013)

يرجى اعادة الرفع ... الروابط تالفة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## EnG_AHmD (11 يونيو 2015)

ياريت ياجماعة حد يرفع الملف مرة تاني ضرووووووووري


----------



## البرنس رامى (18 يونيو 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات مرة ثانية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## EnG_AHmD (28 أغسطس 2015)

ياجماعة ياريت الي نزل الملف يرفعه تاني محتاجه ضروري الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## EnG_AHmD (28 أغسطس 2015)

hitman1988 قال:


> الف الف الف شكر علي الملف الرائع ده رغم انني طالب لكنني استفدت كثيرا منه لاني كان عندي رغبه كبيره اعرف ال premivera بيشتغل ازاي او الميكانزم بتاعه عباره عن ايه والف شكر مره تانيه



ياريت ياباشمهندس لو حضرتك او اي مهندس زميل حمل الملف يعيد رفعه لاني محتاجه ضروري وشكرا


----------



## diaa_500 (29 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرجو من الزملاء الأفاضل إعادة رفع الملف
الرابط لا يعمل


----------

